# Ran across this



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

All you customizers out there I ran across this while researching a Cheetah GT.


Hot Rod Magazine called it an El Camino–faced hauler. I swear it looks like the front end of a Corvair Truck and some what 65 Impala rear end look. So what could be used to build a HO Slot Car version of this.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

It is an El-Camino CAB so you could take a 59 El-Camino diecast for the Cab and its front bumper. Would need to find a Corvair donor for head lights and MEV's 65 Chevy's rear end might work


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

the cab and front bumper are 59 elcamino , the back bumper is 59 too.
the quarter panel looks like a mid 70's Pontiac.
you could use the 59 headlights and make the front parking lights .


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*outta shape*

as far as being a hauler they were really close. those guys were just opening they're eyes to dream this baby up. i like the theory but it's way outta shape. could stand the tailgate end up a bit and stretch the frt wheels mo forward. but most of all i like the backwards facing doors!!! what are off a of?? looks to me like a 58 chev. i have a toyota van that i was thinkin of making a flat bed type of rig very much like this...but i like the concept. thanx for posting roger


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

joe the doors are not backwards . 
they used the whole cab from a 59 elcamino like mine .
there is a Mercedes hauler that looks almost the same as this one too.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

try these links
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/120963939964964163/
http://www.autoevolution.com/news/m...est-racing-car-hauler-in-the-world-35432.html
check the second picture down
http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/threads/racecar-haulers-of-the-rich-and-famous.822498/


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

You can see the hub caps are Mercedes...


----------

